# CDT Bottom Beak



## brianscott (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all - I am a new user, and hopefully this post is acceptable here, since it applies specifically to our California Desert Tortoise. Timmy is fairly old - my father "adopted" him from what is now Edwards AFB in 1942, and he was apparently about 7-8" long at that time, so I figure he is probably close to 80 now. 

He gets around okay, and has always been a grazer, supplemented by fruit. 
The problem that I am seeing now is that his bottom beak - not top - has grown to be about 3/8" wide, and protrudes out past his upper beak (like an overbite/underbite). There's no telling how long it has taken to develop this condition, but from the layers it appears to have grown for at least a few years. 

I read various threads about beak trimming, but I am a little nervous about working on the old guy without a few expert opinions. Additionally, the threads seemed specific to upper beaks, and trimming for length vs width.

So has anyone seen this condition, and would you address it yourself, or take it to a vet? I have done bird beaks, so I am probably ok with the technical aspect of the procedure. Of course my biggest concern would be bleeding. So Please let me know how you would handle this on your tortoise. 

Thanks in advance - From what I have read, there are hundreds of years worth combined experience here, so I appreciate any advice you all can offer


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome and may we pleeeeeeeeeeezzzzz see a pic of your man? A picture would be most helpful ( and I personally would just LOVE to see him ).


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BrianScott. Lots of amazing people on this forum, an expert will be along soon. 
I second the motion on pictures of your CDT. Wow on the age ... wow wonderful! : )


----------



## tiffanyluvstorts (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes!! I gotta see this fine man!! 


My babies 4 humans, 4 doggies, 2 Russians, 1 leopard gecko, 1 tarantula and a hermit crab. [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Brian, and welcome to the Forum!!

I have 6 Manouria intergrades that have the same problem as you've described, however in my tortoises' case it is genetic and has grown this way from hatching.

I don't know what would make your old man's beak start to grow this way after so many years, but it's not hard to trim or grind it back to where it should be. I use a Dremmel to do the job. You will have to grab the tortoise behind his jaws and hold tight so he can't pull his head in...that's the hardest part of the job. And if you just grind a small amount at a time, you can stop when you see the tiniest bit of blood. Buy some styptic powder from a feed store to have handy while you're working.

Grazing is what usually keeps a tortoise's beak trimmed and in shape.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 19, 2013)

Also feed your guy on a terra cotta saucer or, this is what I have done, go to the rock store (?) and buy a flagstone or slate or similar and feed him from there. File as he eats, I think. The bottom part is what's different. I have seen the top be overgrown only. They look like bird beaks. Pictures for the party would help ... then one of our awesome experts, like Yvonne, can give you more suggestions perhaps. : )

Around 8o years old is so cool. Can't wait to see!


----------

